# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software)  تعريب htc 816 deul sem

## zeuss

لو سمحتو عملت امبارح ضبط مصتع لجهاز وراحت اللغة العربية من الجهاز ونزلت كل برامج اللي ممكن تعرب وكلو لما يبلش شغل يعطيني توقف لسبب مجهول الرحاء وان \امكن طريقة التعريب والشرح المفصل لها لأن ماعم اقدر اكتب او دور على اسم او استخدم اي برنامج محادثة وشكرا ..

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

هذه المشكلة تحتاج اجهزة برمجية مثل الماقما والميكرو

----------


## zeuss

في برامج عالنت عم تعرب مشي حال الكتابةبس التعريب للقوائم عزبني وعملو شخص ما خبرني الطريقة وهي عن طريق برنامجين ومنهم المورلوكال بس كان يحتاج الى شي قبل

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*الطرق المجانية والسهلة
اكسر الحماية بعمل روت ثم قم بتثبيت احد اللغات الورقية مثل 
MoreLocale 2 اوSet Locale and Language او غيرها واختر اللغة العربيهز
او اكسر الحماية بعمل روت ثم قم بتحديث البرنامج عن طريق wifi وهذه العملية على مسؤليتك الشخصية
او تفليش الهاتف*

----------


## diaamatrix

بدون more local تم تثبيت اكثر من 50 لغه على الجهاز جارى رفع الموضوع

----------


## nouh ahmed

قبل morlocal2 انت بحاجة للروت وستعمل العربية اذا اردت حلا سريعا

----------


## nouh ahmed

وانصحك ببرنامج kingo root

----------

